# Pics of My UK Meeces!



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I know my album link got lost in the Import thread drama...so I'm starting a thread with my pics 

Blue fox satin abyssinian doe (no idea what her c-dilutes are...but she is definitely diluted)

Blue Tan/Fox Abyssinian Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan/Fox Abyssinian Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan/Fox Abyssinian Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan/Fox Abyssinian Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Black tan satin abyssinian buck

Black Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Black Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

blue tan satin abyssinian buck

Blue Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Blue Tan Abyssinian Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red doe

Red (A^y) Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Doe from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Agouti buck

Golden Agouti Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Golden Agouti Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr

Golden Agouti Buck from the UK by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't know agouti could look so amazing! I thought I had an agouti as a child but when I see that boy I highly doubt it now.

Also, another coat variety totally new to me. Abyssianian. Whoa.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Most agouti don't look like this guy! Agouti is usually much more grayish and subtle with less yellow/orangey tones.....he is out of a red line, and as such, has a lot of yellow/red to him 

Here's a pic of a young hairless doe in the process of shedding out....she is an agouti and her remaining coat in this photo is much more "standard" to your average agouti 

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh I gotcha! Yes that is much closer to what my girl looked like. Only with hair. ;D Man. I need to add "attain a red and agouti pair" to my list of wishful thinking.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The colour of the agouti buck is amazing! I also love the satin abysinnian buck - the shinyness makes the coat look like plush, mussed velvet.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm in love with the agouti buck  The color is just stunning  All the aby's are satin btw...its just hard to see on the black  I am SOOOO happy with all of them!! I can't wait to have babies!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, right! I owe you a pm about your question! I'll do that now.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Got it and replied!...thanks so much!


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

i can't get over the color on that agouti's tail. he's fantastic.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

He is  He doesn't like me very much right now though...what with the stress of traveling and now I'm treating them all with baytril (decided to do these guys 1 by 1 syringing into the mouth)....he's not very happy...lol On the plus side all the sniffling has stopped since yesterday from the couple who were exhibiting it


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The first agouti is pretty. He reminds me of an agouti I got from the Netherlands via Christine (KAW) a few years ago. Here is a picture:










I did find that with the introduction of chocolate (b/b), the darkness of the extremities starts to disappear, which makes sense since chocolate reduces black to brown. So if you'd like to keep dark agoutis, be careful with anything chocolate-based (of course, if you're using the agoutis for red/cinnamon, this doesn't matter).


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad to see a good few of the abbys went together. Dont despair if they are slow to get started at breeding, once they start they are usually great mums and will litter well again.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so excited and happy to have them!!!  They're from you right? They're just lovely


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes the abbys come from me, sorry about them all being in satin.. I do love the satin on the abbys so nearly all the abbys I keep are satin.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh I LOVE satin!!...I see it as an extra treat!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

with chocolate is turns to cinimon though doesn't it, i thought he looked like one before you mentioned, amazing


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Great news! I just love the aby mice, I wish I would have ordered some now!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Cinnamon is a chocolate agouti, yes. The agouti is definitely NOT cinnamon though....were he cinnamon, there would be no black, let alone a solid black tail!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm after abys that are NOT satin! lol, just can't seem to get any, i even bred a normal mouse to my aby girls then bred a son back to them and still got satins!!! argh :roll:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

You have abies...I am officially jelous  . They are gorgeous.


----------

